# Let's talk O/U shotguns



## Woodsong (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new over under and been shopping around.  Choices I seem to be landing on:
Beretta Silver Pigeon in 12 Gauge with 28" barrels
Franchi Instinct SL in 12 Ga. 
on lower end price point, down to Stevens Savage 512 Goldwing or possibly Mossberg Silver Reserve.
I could also go for the Ruger Red Label but it didn't strongly call to me though I really liked the way it shouldered a lot!  Price point on it was good though and I did like it overall...just have heard they had a few issues in the past but I understand they redesigned it.

I like the beretta but really do like the Franchi Instinct SL.  Only issue with the Franchi is they are virtually impossible to find anywhere in stock and backlogged until probably end of February.  I have found one in 12 gauge but it is with 26" barrels instead of 28" and I suspect most of what I do with it will be sporting clays unless I luck out and become friends with an expert quail hunter with trained dog!  

Comments?  Suggestions?  If you have a lot of sporting clays experience that input would be great.  I love the idea of doing upland bird hunting but reality is that short of going to a lodge and paying, it's not at my fingertips like sporting clays is which I have really begun to enjoy doing with my son a lot.
The berretta is clearly the better gun but I really do like the Franchi- just not sure about having only 26" barrels for sporting clays.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 31, 2013)

Any reason you left the Citori off your list?  I own Lightnings in both 12 and 20.  Really wanted to buy a Beretta, but they just didn't fit me.  I know I could have had it remedied, but just couldn't justify paying that much coin and having to spend more to get it to my liking.  The Citori's fit me like they were custom made.  Mine are 26", but I use mine mostly for hunting, although I do shoot clays/trap/skeet from time to time.  The 12 is primarily for ducks and pheasants and the 20 for quail and dove.  

Don't be in a hurry, try them all.  One will feel special to you.  Also the CZ's were left off your list, check them out.  If your budget is tight, look for a used O/U.  Most people take care of them.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 31, 2013)

For targets I shoot a winchester select energy, handles like a dream and there not too expensive if you can find one used. My wife shoots a browning gti. If I were buying what you mentioned the beret would be at the top of the pile. Course I would be looking at the plain jane model, can't remember what it's called though. The browning guns feel great to me. Any of the Citori line is good and the 25 guns feel even better. Just don't make the mistake of picking up a Kolar, I'm in love with one, but 8k for a shotgun just ain't happening for me.


----------



## B Man (Dec 31, 2013)

CZ is a nice gun to look at but it has a cast off.  Not a problem if your right handed unlike me being a south paw.  The Franchi instinct is neutral.   I went through this not long ago looking at another 20ga field gun for quail hunting and chose the franchi instinct SL.   With it just tipping 5lbs made it ideal for me on long walks.  Here is the only pic I have of mine.







Saying that, I would not use this gun for sporting clays or dove hunting, especially in a 12 Ga.  I like a heavier gun with a 30-32" barrel for a smoother swing and reduce the recoil for those two.  My little 20 Ga.. has some snap to it because of its light weight.  That's my opinion and preference.  
 Personally I would look at the Instinct L or the Instinct Sporting Clays (7.5lbs and 30" barrel).   And if you ever went quail hunting the 30" barrels will not be any worse than shooting a 26" auto loader length wise because of the action.

Try Barrows guns in Butler, Ga. if you haven't yet.  They seem to have guns when no one else does.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2014)

Get a gun with at least 30" barrels if clay targets are going to be the main focus.  

There is little interest in OU's with less than 30" barrels these days so the shorter guns do not hold their value for trade or resale.    

On the flip side, if you really like the shorter guns there are smoking deals to be had in the used market.


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Ruger, a Browning, and a Beretta.  The fit and finish is in that order from low to high.  My little 28ga Ruger is my rabbit and quail gun.  The Beretta 12 ga 28" is my dove and Duck gun.  The Browning rarely sees use these days unless I need a shorter 12ga.


----------



## Woodsong (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks all-
RE: the Citori...I've held them and they are definitely great guns but I haven't really liked their fit for me.  Great guns though for sure.
B Man- I think I have concluded the same thing about the Instinct SL- probably the best little 20 gauge field gun I have seen lately but would be crazy light for 12 gauge for all day of shooting.  The 26" barreled 12 gauge Instinct SL I was looking at the other day at the shop was insanely light and I had to really wonder how that kick would be feeling after 100 rounds.  Wouldn't be a problem for a day of hunting with fewer shots and the lightweight seems it would make it perfect for a field gun.  If I was getting a 20 gauge I think I'd be all over the SL.  I am not wild about the Instinct L's look with the case hardened receiver but I've not had a chance to see them in person yet.  
And Weagle- that is a good point about the 30" barrels and length overall being pretty much the same as an auto with 26'ers.  If the shop has a 30" in stock I may go for that one.  I rented a Silver Pigeon with 28" barrels the other day and really liked how it handled but I imagine the 30" barrels would yield a smoother swing.
Oddly- I also really was surprised how much I liked how the Stevens Savage Goldwing 512 shouldered and felt- same with the Mossberg Silver Reserve.  Still leaning towards the Beretta due to the quality but if I was on the $500-600 range the Stevens and Mossberg seem to be good swinging guns, at least at the gun store.  

B Man- love that pic of your gun and dog!  I think I need to buy a Beretta in 12 gauge and the instinct SL in 20 haha.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 1, 2014)

If you want a real sleeper in an O/U, check out SKB.  Excellent guns, excellent service if you need it, been in business a long.  Nothing wrong with the Three B's, but usually SKB is going to be a little cheaper for the same bells and whistles.  Speaking of which all of the Berettas in the 600 series are the same frame, all you are paying more for is the bells and whistles.

Weagle is spot on about the 30" barrels.  Market for 28" in. barrels is way off from even 10 years ago.  Unless you have some out of this world wood, in today's market, 28" barrels in a 12 ga. limits you to the hunter market on resale.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2014)

Woodsong said:


> Oddly- I also really was surprised how much I liked how the Stevens Savage Goldwing 512 shouldered and felt- same with the Mossberg Silver Reserve.  Still leaning towards the Beretta due to the quality but if I was on the $500-600 range the Stevens and Mossberg seem to be good swinging guns, at least at the gun store.



The Stevens and Mossberg won't hold up to any volume of shooting.  

  I love the SKB shotguns, but they are no longer being built.  You can find some good deals on used SKB's and parts/service is not a problem as SKB USA says they have plenty of parts.


----------



## B Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the complement

Find a Franchi instinct Sporting Clay since you liked the SL and see how it handles. Also the Beretta is a fine piece of iron, I don't think you would ever regret it.

What ever you do, don't settle or rush your decision just to get a gun in your hands sooner!  After the new wears off you will soon regret not waiting to get what you really wanted.   Keep doing what your doing now, research and handle these guns, find the one and be patient to get it.  A few months of anticipation is well worth the years and years of happiness and comfort you feel every time you shoulder the gun.


----------



## Woodsong (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't find anyone that seems to have the Franchi Instinct Sporting in stock anywhere in north metro Atlanta it seems.  Looks really nice though.  The beretta 686 seems to keep coming out on top for decent combo gun of sporting clays and some possible hunting.....
I would like to see the Instinct Sporting model though- it looks very good on their website.

And I think you all have convinced me to go with 30" barrels if I can find them.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2014)

28" to 30" barrels will make a difference if you are at the top of your game. 
I shoot a little sporting clays just for fun and I see guys with 26" barrels wiping the field. It is more the shooter than the gun.
Yes 30" is probably ideal but I see a lot of shorter barrels at the place I shoot as many shoot what they got.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Citori with 26" barrels and it's a dream to shoot and carry while rabbit hunting.  I prefer 26" barrels.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 2, 2014)

For clays i shoot Brownings and SKB. The wife shoots a Beretta.
I have a SKB combo, 12ga and a 20ga barrel set. Gives you 2 gauges at a very reasonable price. My only issue is that i don't shoot it very much, too many guns in the safe. I should sell it  so it would be used.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 2, 2014)

As far as barrel length a lot of shooters think it affects how the gun patterns the shot, but I doubt seriously there is any truth to that.

But if having longer barrels makes the gun feel better or helps someone with control of their swing and sighting, that is a different story.

I know I have done decently well at the trap range (for me anyway) with a 26" Rem 1100 and IM or Full chokes.  Anything I missed I know it was my fault and not the gun.


----------



## Stieet (Jan 2, 2014)

Patience is the key to buying a sporting gun. Look, try and shoot every gun you can. Every one I know will let you shoulder their gun at the clay's course.

Clay's guns are heavier to soak up the recoil of 100 shots. Carry it a little and shoot it a lot. Field guns are lighter so that you can carry them a lot and shoot them a little.

If you shoot much the extra $500 to $1,000 will be mere pennies as you pay for shells and targets and shoot your O/U for the next 20 years.


----------



## Woodsong (Jan 4, 2014)

I picked up the Beretta Silver Pigeon (sporting version not the field version) with 30" barrels in 12 gauge today.  I met a friend at our sporting clays range and shot 150 rounds through it- LOVE IT!  Really, really happy with it!


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice, nice, nice, I am drooling on the keyboard....


----------



## fredw (Jan 5, 2014)

Woodsong said:


> I picked up the Beretta Silver Pigeon (sporting version not the field version) with 30" barrels in 12 gauge today.  I met a friend at our sporting clays range and shot 150 rounds through it- LOVE IT!  Really, really happy with it!



Fine choice Woodsong.  Enjoy that sweet looking gun!


----------



## B Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice choice!


----------



## rocket (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful gun…and you even had her pose in front of the fireplace.  Careful man, your lady might start getting jealous


----------



## weagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice.  

I was shooting a 30" 28ga Silver Pigeon for sporting and hunting till some jack leg stole it a few month ago.  

I think I'm going to replace it with another just like it, or get the 20ga version.

That's a great choice.


----------



## B Man (Jan 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was shooting a 30" 28ga Silver Pigeon for sporting and hunting till some jack leg stole it a few month ago.
> 
> ...



Been eyeing that exact gun, really not helping me any......


----------



## Stieet (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice!!! Enjoy your new gun.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a stoeger o/u I love it and the price was good.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 8, 2014)

side note on barrel length. someone pointed out to me one time that with an o/u get as long of barrels as you can. reason was gun is the same length as a pump or auto with 26". O/U does not have a receiver so to speak


----------

